# Silly Grr-ripper question



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder why you can buy replacement legs in either black or yellow? Merchants must stock, track, sell both. Can't see what the advantage might be to choosing one over the other. Seems silly. Thoughts? What am I missing?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Microjig released two versions, one that is black and the other yellow, so if you wanted yours to match, you buy the respective color. My first Grrripper is black while my other is yellow.
I don't see any differences between the two, so it may have just been a color preference thing.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Rayne, that just furthers my question. So, they changed the color scheme? Usually when a company does that a you need a replacement, you live with the new color, especially with a utilitarian jig. Why would it matter if my replacement leg was yellow or black?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It looks like they have just started making the 100 model in all yellow with the 200 UN yellow body and black legs.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Kind of silly eh?

Mines yellow and that makes sense…. as yellow is often used for safety devices and warning labels.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

My yellow right side replacement is purposely cut into for ripping thin 1/16" strips against the fence for edge banding. my black replacement piece is cut into for 1/8" strips for the same purpose.

I have the original yellow right side for my normal push block.

Not real sure why they came out with 2 colors but that's what I use them for.

Paul


----------

